# cerca a/cerca de



## gotitadeleche

Hi everybody,

In an earlier thread the following quote appeared. In it are the words "cerca a" I thought the correct way to say near was "cerca de".   Is it also correct to say "cerca a"? In what situations?

Thanks for your help.




> Originally Posted by kate
> Hi everybody
> Quisera saber como se dice: Ella preferiria conseguir un trabajo *cerca a* su casa porque ella todavia no conoce bien la ciudad y no se atreve a coger el bus.
> Esta es mi traduccion, por favor me la corrigen.
> She would rather to get a job near her house because she does not well-know the city and then she is not able to use the public transportation yet.
> 
> Sus comentarios me ayudan a aprender. Gracias!!!


----------



## JESUS MARIA

#*1* 

 






 Today, 09:42 PM 
gotitadeleche





 vbmenu_register("postmenu_328759", true);  
Senior Member
 Join Date: Aug 2004
Native of: U.S.A. English
Location: Texas, U.S.A.
Posts: 891 





*cerca a/cerca de??* 
Hi everybody,

In an earlier thread the following quote appeared. In it are the words "cerca a" I thought the correct way to say near was "cerca de".  Is it also correct to say "cerca a"? In what situations?

Thanks for your help.


Hi gotita de leche:

My suggestion:
If you are using "adverbios de lugar" , please use "Cerca de"
Examples:
*"Cerca de tu casa"*
*"Cerca de casa"*
*"Cerca de la casa"*
*"Cerca del cielo"(Cerca de_el cielo)*

If you are using "adverbios de modo", you can use "Cerca a ", but it means another thing, and it´s stranger.
_ *"Tú estás cerca a perder"*_
*"Tú estás cerca a/de mi modo de pensar".*

I think, if you use always Cerca de, it´s the best¡¡¡.

Sorry, sorry for my english.

Regardings.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you Jesús! 
So then the quote I took it from is incorrect, because it is an adverb of place, right?


----------



## Rayines

La verdad, nunca escuché "cerca a". Aún para las últimas opciones, usaría "cerca de".


----------



## gotitadeleche

Rayines said:
			
		

> La verdad, nunca escuché "cerca a". Aún para las últimas opciones, usaría "cerca de".



Well, it seems pretty strange to me also. But I am particularly interested because I did see it once before in a book written by a Colombian author. I have been wondering about whether it was correct ever since. Now I have seen it for a second time and my curiosity is really piqued.


----------



## Dulzura

holass!!!
gotitadeleche
Yo comparto con Rayines.... nunca he escuchado "cerca a" . 

encontre esto para que lo veas.....

*cerca:* 2 adv. l. y t. Próximo en el espacio o en el tiempo. Delante de pronombre o sustantivo, va seguido de la prep. de: está cerca de la mesa. 


*cerca de*: loc. prepos. Seguida de un complemento de cantidad, aproximadamente o casi: cerca de mil. 





*de cerca*: loc. adv. A corta distancia: de cerca parece más viejo.



saludos!!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Gracias dulzera. ¡Qué dulce eres!


----------



## Rayines

Sí se podría usar con "a" cercano/a: " ....trabajo cercano a su casa"...sabés, gotita?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí se podría usar con "a" cercano/a: " ....trabajo cercano a su casa"...sabés, gotita?



No lo sabía. Gracias por decirmelo.


----------



## mhp

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> But I am particularly interested because I did see it once before in a book written by a Colombian author.



Are you sure that it was not "de cerca a"?
(e.g. supervisar de cerca a alguien)


----------



## JSC

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí se podría usar con "a" cercano/a: " ....trabajo cercano a su casa"...sabés, gotita?


 
Sólo por aclarar posibles malentendidos:

*Puedes decir *"Un lugar está cercano a otro lugar"...pero *nunca* "yo trabajo cercano a algo".  Sería "yo trabajo cerca de algo"

Un saludo


----------



## Sidjanga

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí se podría usar con "a" cercano/a: " ....trabajo cercano a su casa"...sabés, gotita?





			
				JSC said:
			
		

> Sólo por aclarar posibles malentendidos:
> 
> *Puedes decir *"Un lugar está cercano a otro lugar"...pero *nunca* "yo trabajo cercano a algo".  Sería "yo trabajo cerca de algo"
> 
> Un saludo


 !Hola a todos!

No sé, yo entendí que Rayines se refería a "tiene *un *trabajo cercano a su casa"
En este caso sí sería correcto, no?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ivy29

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Well, it seems pretty strange to me also. But I am particularly interested because I did see it once before in a book written by a Colombian author. I have been wondering about whether it was correct ever since. Now I have seen it for a second time and my curiosity is really piqued.


En COLOM;BIA usamos mucho la preposición 'A' en vez de la PREPOSICIÓN 'DE'
Medellín está cerca *a* Bogotá.
Ella vive cerca *al *centro de la ciudad.

Mi apartamento está cerca *al *centro comercial 'El tesoro'

Ivy29


----------



## gotitadeleche

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> En COLOM;BIA usamos mucho la preposición 'A' en vez de la PREPOSICIÓN 'DE'
> Medellín está cerca *a* Bogotá.
> Ella vive cerca *al *centro de la ciudad.
> 
> Mi apartamento está cerca *al *centro comercial 'El tesoro'
> 
> Ivy29



I just saw this response.    So it is common to use "cerca a" with location in Colombia?   Thanks for your comment.


----------



## mhp

It seems that people do use this construction in Colombia as well as Spain (and perhaps in other countries too). But according to DPD this usage is not considered acceptable.

*cerca*. *1.* Adverbio que significa ‘en lugar o tiempo próximos’. Normalmente se construye seguido de un complemento con _de_ que expresa el término de referencia: _«Había pasado la infancia en un pueblo cerca de Málaga»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]); _«Estamos cerca del final»_ (_Nación_ [C. Rica] 13.2.97). *No debe usarse, en estos casos, la preposición *_*a*: __«Custodiaban un coche cargado de explosivos *cerca a *una de las pistas»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 23.8.89).


----------



## Jazztronik

Yo la verdad es que nunca había escuchado *"cerca a"*. Pero si es un modismo en Colombia, tal vez esté contemplado en la RAE.

Ah! Veo en el anterior mensaje que no está admitido.


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:
			
		

> Are you sure that it was not "de cerca a"?
> (e.g. supervisar de cerca a alguien)


 ¡Qué retorcido eres! 

Voy a supervisar a mi hermano.
Voy a supervisar a mi hermano de cerca.
Voy a supervisar de cerca a mi hermano.

Las palabras "cerca" y "a" aparecen seguidas, pero pertenecen a dos sintagmas diferentes que no están conectados sintácticamente, así que no cuenta.

Otra cosa es:

Voy a ver a mi hermano cerca de aquí.

En este caso "cerca de aquí" es un sintagma, donde el núcleo es "cerca" y "de aquí" es un complemento. En este caso no se admiten otras preposiciones, que yo sepa.

Pero es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Qué retorcido eres!
> 
> Voy a supervisar a mi hermano.
> Voy a supervisar a mi hermano de cerca.
> Voy a supervisar de cerca a mi hermano.
> 
> Las palabras "cerca" y "a" aparecen seguidas, pero pertenecen a dos sintagmas diferentes que no están conectados sintácticamente, así que no cuenta.
> 
> Otra cosa es:
> 
> Voy a ver a mi hermano cerca de aquí.
> 
> En este caso "cerca de aquí" es un sintagma, donde el núcleo es "cerca" y "de aquí" es un complemento. En este caso no se admiten otras preposiciones, que yo sepa.
> 
> Pero es un buen ejemplo.


 
Plaza Capital De paseo, *cerca a Bogotá*. Algunos capitalinos prefieren los planes de fin de semana donde la aventura y la diversión se conjugan constantemente. *...*
www.plazacapital.org/articulo.php?articulo=191 - 28k - 
Noticias RCN :: Nacional Intensos operativos se adelantan *cerca a Puerto Asís* · Nuevas informaciones de las actividades de Eduardo Restrepo Victoria *...*
noticias.canalrcn.com/noticia.php3?nt=32530 - 52k - 
Noticias y documentacion - Detalle Incautadas 3.5 toneladas de cocaína *cerca a la Isla Gorgona* (2005-08-23 11:41:29). » Reconocimiento boyacense a Mindefensa (2005-08-22 17:34:20) *...*
www.mindefensa.gov.co/index.php?page=181&

Intensos operativos se adelantan *cerca a Puerto Asís* - EJERCITO *...* Desarrolla operaciones militares, defiende y mantiene la soberanía, la independencia y la integridad territorial. Genera un ambiente de paz, *...*
www.ejercito.mil.co/?idcategoria=107775&PHPSESSID=f4c643edb784f327e39cae7beef01cd9 

SkyscraperCity - Arreglos *cerca a UNICENTRO Villavicencio* News, photo's and didcussions on skyscrapers, skylines, cities, architecture and urbanity.
skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/t-299949.html - 4k - 
México - Presidencia de la República | Foros Esta localidad se encuentra *cerca a Chechenia*, donde los rebeldes han luchado durante más de una década con las fuerzas rusas. *...*
www.foros.gob.mx/read.php?f=3&i=107307&t=103038 - 187k 

Inmuebles y Propiedades / Inmuebles y Propiedades Inmuebles y Propiedades, Super Precio! *Cerca A Unicentro*!! *** *...* *CERCA A UNICENTRO*!! *** Especificaciones del artículo: SE VENDE APARTAMENTO, *...*
colombia.lapapa.com.co/cv/1459_6.html - 46k
Pictures from Life: Flores *cerca a Troya* Flores *cerca a Troya*. Solo escribo esto para recordarme a mi mismo que a pesar de todo el disgusto que un amigo te pueda causar, basta un solo gesto de *...*
fredmobi.blogspot.com/2006/02/flores-*cerca*-troya.html - 18k 
Gabinohome Cadiz Venta de Pisos - Comprar Pisos y Casas Zona *cerca a supermercados*, colegios, comercios y zonas de ocio. Vistas al mar y Avda. Ramón de Carranza. Suelos de terrazo.... Nombre: REALISTIK *...*
www.gabinohome.com/es/compra+venta+pisos+comprar+vender+piso/cadiz - 68k 
Rodrigo Arenas Betancourt, que hizo el monumento que se encuentra alli. *...*
es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060731164539AAPwrUm - 37k
ADONDE.COM - El Buscador del Perú Ubicado muy *cerca a Huanchaco*, playa de tablistas y de deportes marinos. Cuenta con piscina. /// Located close to Huanchaco, beach of tablistas and marine's *...*
www.adonde.com/buscar/search.php?regNum=150&Categoria=turhotelelal - 29k 
CASA DE 2 PISOS *CERCA A VIPOL*!!!! - Venta y Remate en Peru CASA DE 2 PISOS *CERCA A VIPOL* VENDO CASA DE 2 PISOS AT 150M2 AC 160M2 TIENE SALA COMEDOR 3 DORMITORIOS CON CLOSET UN ESTUDIO 2 BANOS COCINA AMOBLADA CON *...*
www.rematazo.com/remate/3715-CASA-DE-2-PISOS-*CERCA*-A-VIPOL-.html - 25k 
Pictures from Life: La serpiente herida Transformación · Civilizaciones · Tráfico en Bgtá · Metodología para aceptar la VISA · Flores *cerca a Troya* · Dios es una vieja · Tragicomedia *...*
fredmobi.blogspot.com/2006/04/la-serpiente-herida.html - 19k 
Noticias - Caracol Radio Tres muertos y diez desaparecidos deja un naufragio *cerca a Buenaventura* · Las empresas de celular no deben cobran las llamadas que se caen *...*
www.caracol.com.co/noticias/240976.asp?id=240976 - 36k -
Y 2 millones de resultados en GOOGLE.

Ivy29


----------



## Donpayin

En "cerca a" me parece que la preposición "a" es para expresar movimiento y dirección. Y regularmente se utiliza únicamente para expresar referencia de lugar. Así que, para mi suena mejor "cerca de".

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29, ¿Has leído la respuesta de mph, respuesta 15? 

Eso no nos deja dudas, por mucho que aparezca en google. Se contemplan muchos errores en google.


----------



## lazarus1907

Esos enlaces con el "cerca a" son fantásticos. Cojamos uno:

http://colombia.lapapa.com.co/cv/1459_6.html

Está saturado de faltas de ortografía... de personas que quieren vender su casa: No hay signos de apertura de admiración, y a veces ni puntos. Luego tienen estas joyas: "rapido, Bogota, dias, negociacion, *amoblada*, contacteme, energia, ..."

No me atrevo a ver los demás.

Pongo de nuevo el enlace de DPD, pero supongo que da igual, porque si los que no saben ni escribir sin faltas dicen "cerca a", tiene que ser correcto seguro.


> *cerca*. *1.* Adverbio que significa ‘en lugar o tiempo próximos’. Normalmente se construye seguido de un complemento con *de* que expresa el término de referencia: _«Había pasado la infancia en un pueblo cerca de Málaga»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]); _«Estamos cerca del final»_ (_Nación_ [C. Rica] 13.2.97). *No debe usarse, en estos casos, la preposición *_*a*: __«Custodiaban un coche cargado de explosivos *cerca a *una de las pistas»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 23.8.89).


 ¿No tienes un enlace de un escritor o alguien que haya ido a la escuela?



*Me se ha* caído un botón http://www.todaviapordeterminar.com/ftopic3894.html

Tagoror - Creo que *me se ha* colado algo o alguien http://www.tagoror.com/grupos/es/article.php%3fid=333%26group=es.comp.seguridad.so

me he ido con mi madre a ver la telenovela y *me se ha* ido el santo al cielo. http://drago.pntic.mec.es/eso_debate/owa/debate_eso.visualizacion%3fcod=27

* Me se ha* ocurrido otra pregunta, y en teniendo en cuenta que tambien va de DrMD, la posteo aqui y refloto http://www.gp32spain.com/foros/showthread.php%3ft=22265

Oye, que el firefox *me se ha* desconfigurado. http://www.after-hours.org/foro/viewtopic.php%3ft=5711


Creo que esto prueba que es correcto decir "me se ha roto la radio".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ya quedó claro que en Colombia usan habitualmente "cerca a". Mi preguntas son:

¿Entienden perfectamente en Colombia "cerca de" o les suena incorrecta?

¿Existen otros países o regiones donde se use "cerca a"?

Sé que en Colombia hay dos o tres áreas regionales del castellano ¿en todas se usa "cerca a"?


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:
			
		

> Ivy29, ¿Has leído la respuesta de mph, respuesta 15?
> 
> Eso no nos deja dudas, por mucho que aparezca en google. Se contemplan muchos errores en google.


Los artículos de GOOGLE son de un IMPORTANTE PERIÓDICO capitalino de Bogotá, nosotros usamos mucho el 'a' con *cerca*, en mi región. EStO es un uso regional, también en México, Perú, Venezuela.
NUNCA he dicho que sea correcto o no, sólo que se usa regionalmente bastante. *Manuel SECO en su diccionario de dudas*, pág 91 lo señala y no determina que sea INCORRECTO.
Ivy29


----------



## ieracub

Gracias por tu respuesta Ivy. Es interesante conocer las variaciones regionales de que goza nuestra lengua.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

ieracub said:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta Ivy. Es interesante conocer las variaciones regionales de que goza nuestra lengua.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Muchas gracias.
Feliz día
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Ya quedó claro que en Colombia usan habitualmente "cerca a". Mi preguntas son:
> 
> ¿Entienden perfectamente en Colombia "cerca de" o les suena incorrecta?
> 
> ¿Existen otros países o regiones donde se use "cerca a"?
> 
> Sé que en Colombia hay dos o tres áreas regionales del castellano ¿en todas se usa "cerca a"?


*CLARO que se entiende perfectamente*, y suena muy bien. Pero estos detalles nos ayudan a determinar si alguien es de la región o no.
Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> NUNCA he dicho que sea correcto o no, sólo que se usa regionalmente bastante. *Manuel SECO en su diccionario de dudas*, pág 91 lo señala y no determina que sea INCORRECTO.


 Las Academias de la Lengua y el DPD sí, y en ellas está incluida la *Academia Colombiana de la Lengua*.



> Construcción: _cerca de_. [...] En algunos países de América se usa "cerca a" por confusión con formas afines, _como junto a, cercano a, próximo a.
> _
> Manuel Seco - Diccionario de dudas de la lengua española.


En efecto: No dice que sea un error, sino una confusión.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Esos enlaces con el "cerca a" son fantásticos. Cojamos uno:
> 
> http://colombia.lapapa.com.co/cv/1459_6.html
> 
> Está saturado de faltas de ortografía... de personas que quieren vender su casa: No hay signos de apertura de admiración, y a veces ni puntos. Luego tienen estas joyas: "rapido, Bogota, dias, negociacion, *amoblada*, contacteme, energia, ..."
> 
> No me atrevo a ver los demás.
> 
> Pongo de nuevo el enlace de PDP, pero supongo que da igual, porque si los que no saben ni escribir sin faltas dicen "cerca a", tiene que ser correcto seguro.
> ¿No tienes un enlace de un escritor o alguien que haya ido a la escuela?
> 
> 
> 
> *Me se ha* caído un botón http://www.todaviapordeterminar.com/ftopic3894.html
> 
> Tagoror - Creo que *me se ha* colado algo o alguien http://www.tagoror.com/grupos/es/article.php%3fid=333%26group=es.comp.seguridad.so
> 
> me he ido con mi madre a ver la telenovela y *me se ha* ido el santo al cielo. http://drago.pntic.mec.es/eso_debate/owa/debate_eso.visualizacion%3fcod=27
> 
> *Me se ha* ocurrido otra pregunta, y en teniendo en cuenta que tambien va de DrMD, la posteo aqui y refloto http://www.gp32spain.com/foros/showthread.php%3ft=22265
> 
> Oye, que el firefox *me se ha* desconfigurado. http://www.after-hours.org/foro/viewtopic.php%3ft=5711
> 
> 
> Creo que esto prueba que es correcto decir "me se ha roto la radio".


 
*EN COLOMBIA hablamos MUY bien el castellano, esos artículos pueden ser fallas de las agencias, pues son unos GAZAPOS de a puño.* *Manuel SECO señala estos usos de** cerca a en su diccionario de dudas pág.91 y NO anota que sean incorrectos.*

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *EN COLOMBIA hablamos MUY bien el castellano, esos artículos pueden ser fallas de las agencias, pues son unos GAZAPOS de a puño.* *Manuel SECO señala estos usos de** cerca a en su diccionario de dudas pág.91 y NO anota que sean incorrectos.*


Curiosamente, el castellano de Colombia (donde además tengo familia) es el que más me gusta de América. 

Por cierto, Yahoo encuentra 13 veces más páginas con "cerca de" que "cerca a" en Colombia, si eso significa algo.

Tienes la página 91 del diccionario de dudas en el mensaje anterior.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Curiosamente, el castellano de Colombia (donde además tengo familia) es el que más me gusta de América. Sencillamente me llama la atención que se use más "cerca a" que "cerca de", ya que los sustantivos se unen con "de" (o por aposición); los adjetivos son más flexibles:
> 
> Por cierto, Yahoo encuentra 13 veces más páginas con "cerca de" que "cerca a" en Colombia, si eso significa algo.
> 
> Tienes la página 91 del diccionario de dudas en el mensaje anterior.


 


LAS PREPOSICIONES son adyacentes de los sustantivos en general.

 
alquilo piso *cerca* a la parada de estrecho madrid Madrid España.
www.campusanuncios.com/piso905323639X-alquilo-piso-Madrid.html - 9k 

 
El Depor *cerca* a Guirado. El club herculino ofrece 50.000 euros en concepto de traspaso. álvaro carmona. a la espera. Ángel Guirado se ejercita junto a Hugo *...*
www.eldiadecordoba.com/eldiadecordoba/articulo.asp?idart=3127790&idcat=1314 - 47k 

 
CONSULTA A NUESTRO AGENTE MAS CERCANO A TU DOMICILIO. Elige la zona mas *cerca* a tu domicilio. Coloque el raton sobre la mapa para encontrar el agente.
www.hispania-valencia.com/Agente/mapa%20del%20mundo.htm - 2k - 

BBC Mundo | Ciencia y Tecnología | Fénix árabe vía satélite 
Los científicos rastrearán la migración de las aves a medida que abandonan sus sitios de reproducción *cerca* a Palmira, en el sureste de Siria. *...*
news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/science/newsid_5209000/5209768.stm - 31k - 

 
Si buscas la mejor oferta de hotel *cerca* a la plaza de toros de Bilbao o en cualquier otra ciudad de España, Portugal y Andorra entra a nuestra Web. *...*
www.sercotel.es/hotel/*cerca*-plaza-de-toros-bilbao.html - 94k -

Empiezo mi Máster en Barcelona. Busco piso compartido para octubre *...* 
280 € - Empiezo mi Máster en Barcelona. Busco piso compartido para octubre. (Lo más *cerca* a Plaça de la Mercè - UPF). Responder a: [Ayuda] *...*
www.loquo.com/spanish/post/1360880 

 
Estos son algunos de los 198 millones de aciertos en GOOGLE.
 
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Las Academias de la Lengua y el DPD sí, y en ellas está incluida la *Academia Colombiana de la Lengua*.
> 
> En efecto: No dice que sea un error, sino una confusión.


Tengo ambos diccionarios.
*PERO lo decimos todos los días, y nos sentimos MUY BIEN con cerca a o cerca de, igual. Y también ESPAÑA, VENEZUELA, PERÚ y México.*

*Felicidades*
*Ivy29*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Una aclaración metodológica.

Ya ha ocurrido, y por lo visto ahora ocurre una vez más, que se usen buscadores como Google sin saber como funciona su lógica.

La búsqueda -cerca a- produce resultados independientes para "cerca" y "a", por eso los 181 millones de resultados. Además Google no es muy bueno definiendo los documentos que contienen una determinada palabra y frase, como ya sabemos quienes lo usamos, ya que también incluye aquellas páginas que tienen un vínculo desde una página con el término buscado, y no sólo aquéllas que contienen el término.

Aún con el mismo defecto, la búsqueda correcta por proximidad -que incluye el orden inverso aunque no se lo solicite-, dan los siguientes resultados:

"cerca a" ---> 1.430.000 resultados
"cerca de" ---> 27.600.000 resultados

Los primeros 10 resultados de "cerca de" incluyen 9 casos en el sentido que estamos analizando aquí.

Entre los primeros 10 resultados de "cerca a", sólo 5 responden al sentido analizado aquí.

Con respecto a la nacionalidad de los dominios, el dominio nacional colombiano "co" se confunde con facilidad en los buscadores con el dominio comercial británico, que es "co" en lugar de "com" y que muchos países de la órbita británica han adoptado, junto con otros que no pertenecen a ella, como Costa Rica, entre otros. Así que es difícil la búsqueda por orgen

Usando MSN -que es más fiel en el número total de resultados que lista- las mismas búsquedas dan

cerca a ---> 24.611.912 resultados (a título informativo)
"cerca de" ---> 4.214.996 resultados
"cerca a" ---> 144.075 resultados

Quiero finalmente aclarar que en los clasificados de diarios argentinos se usa bastante "cerca" solo y "cerca a" al sólo efecto de ahorrar un renglón. Es una costumbre que quedó de las épocas de la linotipia y hoy es jerga de inmobiliaria: "cerca a Av Santa Fe" en lugar de "cerca de la Av. Santa Fe" (5 caracteres menos). Uso interesado del idioma, que no interesante.


----------



## mhp

It is not often that RAE takes an unequivocal stand on a “popular” misuse of the language; they usually go on a limb to say things such as “normally used”, “the recommended use”, etc. I suppose the philosophy adopted by RAE is that of the most common denominator. A personal opinion, in a somewhat random mixture of colors and capital letters, is at best detracting from the issue at hand.


----------



## heidita

> Construcción: _cerca de_. [...] En algunos países de América se usa "cerca a" por confusión con formas afines, _como junto a, cercano a, próximo a._
> 
> Manuel Seco - Diccionario de dudas de la lengua española.


 
I agree with you mph, very clear indeed, and a *confusion *is clearly a *mistake.*

*



			confusión
		
Click to expand...

*


> *.*(Del lat. _confusĭo, -ōnis_).
> 
> *4.* f. Equivocación, error.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


__


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:
			
		

> I agree with you mph, very clear indeed, and a *confusion *is clearly a *mistake.*
> 
> *[/font][/i]*


*It has been used for centuries here IN COLOMBIA, of course our regional ussage does not mean it is normal, correct, incorrect, we do use here. And the TIEMPO paper is a well known newspaper. 
WE colloquially use it much more in this area of COLOMBIA, as the AREGENTINIANS use el VOSEO or the strange LUNFARDO for me. And besides I read my books 8 hours a day, and sometimes I get shocked when I review those wonderfull books from BELLo, Cuervo, Manuel Seco, Gili y Gaya, Borrego ( for the subjunctive) of many misusage of their theories and recommendations here or any place else in the Spanish world.


Ivy29*


----------



## PlayZoo

I´ve asked in the University about it, everyone said that *cerca a *is not a right spanish, but, perhaps is right in countries as Colombia! I´ll try to gather some information about this.

regards!!!


----------



## capive

Hola, yo tengo entendido que según la norma de españa es "cerca de". Como el español de España es nuestro español "madre" debemos seguir las reglas de su gramática. Pero actualmente en cada país de habla hispana se ven modificaciones que han surgido a lo largo del tiempo y que se alejan de la norm gramatical de España. 
Algunas personas lo consideran "deformaciones erróneas" del lenguaje, mientras que otras creen que debido a que esas deformaciones están tan difundidas y todos los hablantes las entienden, deberían considerarse correctas en dicho país. 
Esto es similar a los cambios que surgieron en el inglés de los Estados Unidos o de Australia en comparación con el de Inglaterra. ¿Podríamos decir cual inglés es el correcto? Como son países importantes y antiguos, sus deformaciones de la lengua se consolidaron como correctos. Supongo que eventualmente ocurrirá lo mismo con el español de Colombia, de Chile, de Argentina, ect.
Por tanto, si el traductor desea respetar la norma del español de España, debe utilizar "cerca de". Pero siempre sabiendo que el español de otros países pueden tener otra norma.

Espero que mi comentario haya servido de algo. Saludos


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

lazarus1907 said:


> Esos enlaces con el "cerca a" son fantásticos. Cojamos uno:
> 
> http://colombia.lapapa.com.co/cv/1459_6.html
> 
> Está saturado de faltas de ortografía... de personas que quieren vender su casa: No hay signos de apertura de admiración, y a veces ni puntos. Luego tienen estas joyas: "rapido, Bogota, dias, negociacion, *amoblada*, contacteme, energia, ..."



Contesto a este post muy tarde, pero no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad. La forma "amoblar" se usa en muchos países de América y no me parece una incorrección de quien la usa en esos países, como el mío. Con lo de las faltas de ortografía estoy de acuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

capive said:


> Hola, yo tengo entendido que según la norma de españa es "cerca de". Como el español de España es nuestro español "madre" debemos seguir las reglas de su gramática.



No existe un "español madre" que pertenezca a país o región alguna. Lo más parecido a eso es el "español estándar" y no depende de países ni regiones sino que atraviesa a todos los territorios donde se habla español. Es decir, así como hay argentinismos, mexicanismos, etc., también hay españolismos (giros idiomáticos propios de España o de alguna zona del país que se alejan del español estándar).

Saludos


----------

